# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Все для форекс и крипто брендов: трафик, платформа, crm, отзывы, телефония, платежки.

## olegzgpm

Привет. Я Олег, работаю в Израильском маркетинговом агенстве ZGPM.pro

У нас есть все для форекс и крипто брокеров. Трафик, платформа, crm, отзывы, телефония, платежки.

Любые гео и языки.

Whatsapp: +7 995 100 64 78
Skype: oleg_veret
Telegram: olegzgpm and olegfromzgpm
Email: oleg (at) zgpm (dot) pro

----------


## vtope2324

Только горячий трафик!

Базы под:
- форекс
- крипто
- с лендов о доп доходах

Хорошие показатили конверсии


Страны:  Европа(русскоговорящая), РФ, Казахстан.

Только живой трафик! 
Замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!


• TELEGRAM: @vtope2324

----------

